# URGENT-Gorgeous 2 yr. old PB Male in Seattle!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*URGENT-Gorgeous 2 yr. old PB Male in Seattle!!!!*

*PLEASE SOMEONE ADOPT OR RESCUE HIM!!! I'm going to email her and find out if he is in a home or a shelter.*


Kody is two, purebred golden retreiver, and is located in south Washington state. 

His has to take daily medication for infrequent seizures, but that's it. Who amongst us doesn't take a vitamin a day? 

*He does not have much time left, so please contact me. 

[email protected]*

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=162574


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful dog- someone will surely adopt that beautiful boy!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I e-mailed them to contact the Seattle Golden Rescue (Evergreen)....but, if anyone can take this beautiful guy it could FINALLY be my chance to help transport!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*spruce*

Spruce

Thanks for emlg. them.

I emld. [email protected] to see if KODY is in a home or a shelter.
Will let everyone know when I heard.

It would be wonderful if he found an adopter or foster on this forum!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rcvd. a hopeful update from Perrin*

Rcvd. a 'HOPEFUL' UPDATE from Perrin-nothing definite yet.

We think we may have found a spot for him….should know shortly.. you are gem to write! Do you focus on GRs only?


----------

